

We should have startup poker night - pjy04

I'm in Los Angeles/Santa Monica<p>Who's down to start a group and do something monthly? Good way to socialize<p>PM or email phillipyang04@gmail.com
======
zeedotme
If you're ever in London, we at The Next Web are starting one :)

------
iworkforthem
Anyone over in Singapore interested? I am keen to start one! :P

~~~
simplon
Am in Singapore too!

------
adziki
Hit me up in Boston :D

~~~
sabj
Are you part of one underway, or planning on new ones?

------
niico
Anyone in Buenos Aires? :)

------
bmelton
I'm in the Annapolis / DC area, if anyone's interested.

------
pjy04
any takers in los angeles?

